

Play framework 2.4.0 “Damiya” is released - lpman
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/play-framework/gXYhA-BiSqk/WSlRkIiwXUUJ

======
facorreia
Excellent news, particularly removing global state and improving Dependency
Injection support.

